# GTA Trainers



## kaiju (May 13, 2016)

I was looking into Pet smart's training courses and saw a bunch of threads saying it's not the best, but it's good for socialization.
How much would a good trainer be in the GTA area? I don't want to do anything crazy like in show, just learn how to have an obedient family dog. And I would love recommendations.

I've also been watching a lot of agility on YouTube, it looks super fun and inspired me to do some casually for my future pup. Are there any areas that have agility equipment? And would you have to pay to use them? Also is it uncommon or acceptable to have a 2+ month pup to run a partial course?

Thanks


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I'm not a fan of Petsmart trainers. I sent a friend to one with a rescue who was a little HA and DA, and their best trainer, who is very good with calm, non reactive dogs made it so much worse, now they can't even walk the dog. I'm wishing I had never suggested it. They use PO training and it's just not adequate for a high drive dog.

No agility until 12 months. All that running and jumping is too hard on their joints.


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

Your best bet to start with is a puppy class with a respected trainer and there are lots in the GTA. If you can mention approximately where you are or will be when the puppy is ready, you will get some references. Trainers usually have websites or you can check prices by phone.


----------



## kaiju (May 13, 2016)

I'm in the Mississauga area, would love any references


----------



## Suzy25 (Mar 3, 2016)

I do not like petsmart trainers, I have seen classes when I have been there and have never been impressed with it. I feel like the trainers are not very well educated and if the people that do just did a little research they could train the same things on their own with better outcomes. 
I am in the GTA also, Mississauga area, I would suggest a group puppy class for now, I don't have any recommendations as I have never had a trainer, I can ask around to my friends and family who attended places and if they recommend the trainers or not.


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

Here is an all breed trainer that breeds German Shepherds . He has an office in Brampton but his Kennel is in Orangeville. Kaiju i know you are looking for a puppy from another thread , but i think Pando's dogs would be a bit too much for you

Olympus K9 -


----------



## cranster (Jan 14, 2015)

Hey kaiju,

It might be a bit far, but I've been taking Tesla to Gemini K9 in Scarborough and am very happy with the progress we've made to date. 
Looking back, I wish I had started with them earlier but the finances scared me away. Seeing the progress we've both made over the last 5 months I truly believe that the instruction from them so far has been worth every penny and I am really looking forward to our next steps there.

Cheers!


----------



## kaslkaos (Jan 15, 2003)

I took Dynamo to Gemini Long long ago. I recommended them to someone recently and thcy are making good progress with a dog with serious issues. They do basics, schutzhund & protection.


----------

